# For those of you thinking about getting a flasher.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was on Iceshanty, and reading this testimony about the guys first flasher. I thought his post was comical, and would help people in their decision in getting a flasher. So here is is...

"I have an unfair advantage now in the form of a Marcum VX-1. This is the first flasher I have ever owned and catching fish is like too easy now that I can see them!! Went to one of my favorite honey holes and I know the trout and char hang out near the bottom. Drop my transducer in the hole and just look. Sure enough orange and red coming and going near the bottom. Drop my jig and I can watch the flasher go green, orange, red, set the hook. Nothing to it! But watching closer what is that green fliker from time to time about half way up? Reel up the jig about half way and yep theres a red flash and set the hook. First time I even knew the fish could be found anywhere except on the bottom. This is like picking apples, when you see red *GRAB IT*! If you aren't fishing with a flasher you don't know what you're missing!!

Unfair Advantage Dan = Lots of fish in the freezer!!!! Poor Little Fishy's."


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, It'll be my next big purchase. I gave it serious thought last season, but moreso this one. I was originally set on getting a Vex FL-8 Genz Pack, but Bassmaster has gave me a few suggestions in getting an FL-18 instead. 

It all comes down to coins in my pocket.


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

i got the fl 20 last year. worked great. really like the zoom feature for deep lakes in new york


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The Bottom Lock feature on the FL-18 and FL-20 Vex is worth the extra money.There's no reason to put the portable Vex away once the ice leaves.You can still use it in open water from vertical fishing below docks to perch and crappie fishing from your boat.It's by far one of the best investments a fisherman can make............Mark


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the FL-8 Genz Box, and i Wont go fishing without it.


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

after using my vexilar last year with similar results my buddys wife ordered his for christmas . the best deal going is on vexilars web site. refurbished vexilars with a 2 year warrenty plus 20 dollars more for the 2 year extended warrenty. she got him the genz box fl8se delivered 4 year warrenty 258 dollars. i use the same one much brighter than the fl8slt ,excellent japenese unit


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

just ordered mine fl8se pro pack 2 with the extra two year warranty and UPS shipping $300. and i bought a s-cable(suppression cable) to try in the shollow/weedy water. does anyon know if the cable useful? now i jus gotta keep the woman from finding out. thanks for the idea lumpyman ~Evin~


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive found the s-cable to be overly powerful. i could barely see bottom in 18' of water with the gain cranked to 10. that was the last time it was on my flasher. i know, its for shallow water, but what a pain to keep switching it out. for heavily weedy water though, it will work.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just send that cable my way! I need one.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS73(Evin)......If she even starts to get the nod.......just tell her that you borrowed mine......Truthfully, I'm glad you for you.....Jon SR.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i couldn't lie to her i told her just now didn't go over to well but we'll be ok just means i gotta get her a few more christmas gifts. oh well. my problem is i sometimes see something i want and if i think i am gonna get the use for the money i will get it. even though i crack my "budget" for it. but when i do it its not on something stupid(although its stupid in her book) i get something that willl last a long time. i'll be happy with it and it WILL get used. talk at y'all later ~Evin~


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

POWERSTROKIN: Shouldn't you be working!!!! Now you are going to have the edge on me! I have a Zercom clearwater classic and it's a nice unit..... Had it for years(9 years actually) and can't justify paying the money for a vex(even though I want one very badly) when this thing does almost the same thing just black and white! Probably better she found out by you and this week instead of in 2-3 weeks.... she probably wouldn't have taken it too well on that week =) anyway can't wait to hit the hardwater and se if you can maybe outfish me for a change! :B Get back to work you slacker!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

powerstrokin, if you like ice fishing then you have made a wise decision. my vex is one of the best things i have ever bought in my life. i have a FL-8SE and every time i go ice fishing its with me. its as essential as my auger. if you truly like ice fishing, you will not regret it. 

Big Joshy, if you want my S-cable PM me your address.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i don't regret buyin it but i do regret that shes making me send it back once i get it. she made me an altimaitem (spelling) be with her or the vex.. sucks buts shes a GREAT girl and i dont want my spending and the vex to be the reason i'm not with her. oh well. she just wants me to pay the toys and bills off before i buy any more "stuipid" toys. i WILL have one by next ice season. I'll just have to deal with it and hope jiggi'nfool let me borrow his zercom and it keeps workin. thanks guys, for all the posts regarding my purchess. and Big Joshy i'll hold on to mine if you'd like to buy it from me, they're only 18 bucks from vex if you dont want to wait for mine


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i mean come on shes way too damn cute to lose cause of a vex right?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

send it back


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep the Vex it'll be cheaper in the long run 
Just kidding they make the vex everyday


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS73 (Evin).......Great move guy......Bye Bye VEX......This lady wins.... hands down.....She's a real touch of class....Thanks for the share of a cool pic. Jon Sr.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

everyone who just saw her pic just forgot what this whole thread was about! Sorry to hear you had to send it back! I like her though and she has you getting your act together which is good too! plus she's not too bad to look at! Well you are always welcome to fish right along side me! we will get into em this year just like we always do! :B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

cough cough PHOTOSHOP cough cough!!! lol J/K  

This thread has officially been hijacked...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i wish my woman would give me that choice... id help her pack!! lol...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

She's certainly a cutey, but 30 years from now, she'll look like a Pike... 

Keep the Vex


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> She's certainly a cutey, but 30 years from now, she'll look like a Pike...
> 
> Keep the Vex


 thats funny stuff!!! lol.. if my woman told me what i could or couldnt have.. she would be out the door.. dont care what she looks like... unless she is the one bringing in the $$$ if thats the case then tell the vex bye lol...


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJohn.......6 more months I'll be married 50 years.....and my wife would buy me a "Vex" or even my own underwater capsule.........or any other toy..... that would insure her......... that I would just be out of her way. Besides I already have my "Vex"..........and I'd hate the thought that (PS73) Evin.....might have to wait even half that long......before his gal reaches that point with him.......Talking to him( I've learned he is really a good guy) but I'm also glad that his cousin (jiggin'fool) is willin to share his locator......NOW THATS A REAL "BUD"...........See you guys....real soon on the water...Jon Sr.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

vex's are cool. red heads are really really cool!!! do whats right bud.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

...............


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

You should have seen The knobs before I thougt better of it.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

..........


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

last night my dad handed me and old eagle silent sixty one WP, that i didn't know he had. gonna try and find a transducer that hangs vertical. any you guys know how good they are?or if its even for fishing or just depth? definatly need help with this one guys thanks.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I hear they work well, you just don't get the colors like in a vex. It is pretty much like a black and white vex. Do a search on ICESHANTY.com there are alot of questions about the older flashers.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

thanks peple


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Evin.......I used to use a old Hummingbird portable that I bought at a yard sale for 20$.....long before I bought a Vex.....Give me a "BUZZZZ" and we'll see about getting you all fixed up....NOT TO WORRY.......Maybe even meet up with you at Marks........Call "SOON"....... ICE IS COMING ... Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

that sounds similar to what yonderfishin bought. check out his "portable" thread. and his older thread where there are a lot of tips on the tranducer and power supply. you can rig something up to make the tranducer aim straight down, then either use an adjustable arm to hold it in place or rig up a float.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a quick auger question, Are the black ones the lazer auger and the blue one the reagular mora?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

yes. The lazers are black.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mora's have a flat rectangular blade and the Lazers a slightly curved triangular blade.........Mark


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I ask this because my first auger about8-9 years ago was a black one, But when I tried it is didn't work that well and we ended up getting a 6" blue one.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah I like the blue ones better too


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

powerstrokin73 said:


> last night my dad handed me and old eagle silent sixty one WP, that i didn't know he had. gonna try and find a transducer that hangs vertical. any you guys know how good they are?or if its even for fishing or just depth? definatly need help with this one guys thanks.


Yea that is what i used to use when i first started using a depth finder for ice fishing, and after i read a article in In-Fisherman by Dave Genz on using a depth finder for ice fishing.

Was very pleased with how it worked, could see a small ice jig in 30 ft. of water with it. Only bad thing is the cable for the transducer,either the large one, for the back of the boat, or the small puck style,all come out the side of the transducer, and you have to have some kind of rod system the keep it flat to the bottom of the lake floor, or it wont read right.
I even had a small round level epoxyed to the top of the transducer so i could keep it flat.

But mine quit about 5 years ago, and i have a Vex FL-8 know, very good unit.


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

if you can get her started fishing the vex would come a lot quicker


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I own a 7 inch lazer. Its nice, but it dosen't seem to want to finish cutting the hole at the end of drilling. Anyone else have this problem? Also own a fl-8 and won't fish without it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

powerstrokin73 said:


> last night my dad handed me and old eagle silent sixty one WP, that i didn't know he had. gonna try and find a transducer that hangs vertical. any you guys know how good they are?or if its even for fishing or just depth? definatly need help with this one guys thanks.


The silent sixty ones work fine just got one off e-bay to fix my old one. It came with a high speed transducer that I don't need your welcome too for free. Don't see why it wouldn't work. Send me your contact info and I'll get it to you. Have a vex now but the SS1 still does it's job. As far as the Red Head sure going to miss her. I had that choice and I'm still fishing!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

just took my vex down to the UPS area here at work to ship it back  BAH HUMBUG!!! i think i am gonna be a grinch now when i'm on the ice.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

jay2k, it's the same principal when drilling a piece of metal too fast.Once you break through in the middle the blades are going to want to get hung up on the open edges.Sounds like you might be putting too much pressure on the auger.Ease up a bit on the pressure when you get close to breaking through. Even the gas powered augers get hung up breaking through the last bit of ice........Mark


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

May be she already bought you 1 for X-MAS.By the the way when you find aredhead that HOT you keep them.


----------

